# MS Word (not responding)



## stevieSP (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi, 

I am using MS word 2007 on Vista, and I've recently had a problem where whenever I try to open Microsoft word, it simply hangs and says in the taskbar "(not responding)". I cannot open any files.

I have opened it in safe mode and tried running the diagnostic several times. The first time it found a problem and said it fixed it, the second time it crashed, and the 3rd time it found no problems. 

I have also opened ms word in safe mode and went to (Office button) > Word Options > Add-ins > COM add-ins > Go and tried to uncheck an add in that I think is causeing the problem "Cite while you write", however when I try to do this I am unable to, and I get the message: "This add-in is installed for all users on this computer, and can only be connected or disconnected by an administrator" However I DO have administrator priviledges. 

Other add-ins running are :
Acrobat PDFmaker
Business contact manager
Send to bluetooth

but I can't disable any of these either. 

Can someone tell me what to try to get Microsoft word working again? 

Thanks, 

StevieSP


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Stevie,

Using your Admin account, try uninstalling the suspect Add-in from the Control Panel, then Repairing your Office installation (which you can also do from the Control Panel). If Office then works correctly, you might try reinstalling the Add-in.


----------



## stevieSP (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks macropod, that got it working again. 

However when I tried reinstalling the Add-in I was faced again with the same problems of Word freezing. It seems the problem might have been one with Word registries. 

The problem started when I tried to open a what was probably a corrupted word file that used MathType and EndNote from a Macintosh computer. The MathType people gave me these instructions when I sent them an email regarding error messages I was getting in MathType (I am posting them here in case anyone finds these useful):

Exit all Office programs.
Click Start, click Run, type regedit, and then click OK
Locate the following registry subkey:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\12.0\Word\Data

Click Data, and then click Export on the File menu .
Name the file Wddata.reg, and then save the file to the desktop. 
Click Delete on the Edit menu, and then click Yes .
Verify the Data folder was in fact deleted. 
Exit Registry Editor. 
Start Word and check to see if the issue still occurs.

That ended up resolving my problem, so that now Word works again with both MathType and EndNote (so far- fingers crossed). 

I suppose clearing the registries for Word might also solve various other registry-related problems in addition to my specific one as well...

Cheers, 

stevie


----------



## lbekele (Oct 7, 2009)

I am using word 2000 premium but noting solving yet


----------



## lbekele (Oct 7, 2009)

It actually the problem is the microsoft add-in. You can go to the controll panal and remove it. That should solve the problem. It did resolve my problem.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi lbekele,

The thread in which you posted concerns Word 2007, which is quite unlike Word 2000. And, if you take the time to read what had already been posted, you'll see that the Word 2007 problem had already been resolved by removing a faulty Add-in.

If you have a Word 2000 problem, I suggest starting a new thread that actually says what the problem is.


----------



## godsendjk (Aug 11, 2009)

If you are not able to disable the AddIns, do the following:

Click "Start"->Programs->Office->Now, right click on the Word2007 and select "Run as administrator" . Now, select COM Addins and unchecked the Addins.

Hope this will work out for you(**,).


----------

